# 8200 Pulling a "Band of Brothers" Moment



## Brill (Sep 12, 2014)

I suspect this will end up badly for the signatories.

"Dozens of veterans of an elite Israeli military signals intelligence unit have said they will no longer serve in operations against Palestinians.

Forty-three past and present reservists signed a letter about Unit 8200, which carries out electronic surveillance.

They said the intelligence it gathered - much of it concerning innocent people - was used to "deepen military rule" in the Occupied Territories.

Israel's military said it held the unit to ethical standards "without rival".

The protest letter signed by the veterans of the unit was sent to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and armed forces chiefs."

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-29179655


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 12, 2014)

May be true, but the "occupied" territories contain more bad people then good, notice they said much data on innocent people, not most of the data is on innocent people.

That would be like us collecting on Mexico, but sweeping random Americans (with business/family in Mexico) up.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Sep 15, 2014)

Interesting name for the unit..


----------



## Brill (Sep 15, 2014)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> Interesting name for the unit..



holy crap...never noticed that until you pointed it out.

Good show ol' chap!


----------



## AWP (Sep 15, 2014)

Can one of you gents shed some light on why the name is significant?


----------



## Brill (Sep 16, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Can one of you gents shed some light on why the name is significant?



http://www.aorusa.com/receivers/ar8200mk3.html


----------

